# Paph druryi



## emydura (Dec 15, 2009)

Turning out to be a good reliable grower and flowerer.

David


Paph druryi


----------



## Roy (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice druryi David, great color.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow!!! very nice plant and bloom!!! Jean


----------



## pierre63 (Dec 15, 2009)

:drool::drool::drool:
great druryi !!!


----------



## Paul (Dec 15, 2009)

absolutely wonderful !!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 15, 2009)

I have little to no experience with that species. However, from the photos I've seen the shape and especially the color are fantastic.


----------



## tenman (Dec 15, 2009)

Best photos I've ever seen of this species. Well done!


----------



## paphreek (Dec 15, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## Roly0217 (Dec 15, 2009)

Congratulations !!! Paph druryi was one of the first paphs that I ever wanted to get yet I haven't gotten one so far. I will soon; in the meantime I'll enjoy your pictures


----------



## etex (Dec 15, 2009)

Best photos I have seen of this species!! Well done!!


----------



## paphjoint (Dec 15, 2009)

Awesome ! !

Ha - that means that mine will bloom in 6 months time


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 15, 2009)

:drool: :clap: :drool: :clap: Share some culture tips please! 
I feel some confidence coming on!


----------



## nikv (Dec 15, 2009)

That is really nice. Thank you!


----------



## emydura (Dec 15, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> :drool: :clap: :drool: :clap: Share some culture tips please!
> I feel some confidence coming on!



Nothing special. Conditions in my glasshouse would be 16-30oC throughout the year. Humidity>50%. I have it on the top bench with the multi-florals. It needs bright light. It is in a very well drained bark mix. I lost a growth to rot when I first got it so I put it closer to the fan and haven't had a problem since.

David


----------



## John M (Dec 15, 2009)

A wonderful clone...well grown and bloomed! Nice!


----------



## Wendy (Dec 15, 2009)

What a GORGEOUS druryi!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 15, 2009)

Stunningly gorgeous!!!


----------



## raymond (Dec 15, 2009)

wow you are really a beautiful plant I have mine it does not bloomed yet although it has 12 plants in the pot still bravo


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 15, 2009)

David, send me the first divison off that plant I'll make arrangements for shipping.........no, wait I'm serious! b-u-ti-ful


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 15, 2009)

Too cool, and good photos, besides.


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 15, 2009)

Is it really that yellow? Nice! The one I saw at a show was more drabby...mine is still a one growth plant that is growing steadily....


----------



## jblanford (Dec 15, 2009)

David that is just "AWESOME" all I can say is WOW!!!. I have one, don't know if it will ever bloom, but I do have your pic, thanks.... Jim.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 15, 2009)

Whoa!


----------



## emydura (Dec 16, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> Is it really that yellow? Nice! The one I saw at a show was more drabby...mine is still a one growth plant that is growing steadily....



It is pretty close. It is certainly not a dull yellow. Maybe the photo is a little too vivid. I actually shot the photograph in RAW and then made colour corrections through changes to the white balance. In the initial RAW photo the stripes were bright red as opposed to the correct dark blood red.

I'm not sure the flower is as good in person as it looks in the photo. I think in many cases my photos look superior to the reality. Still it is a nice flower.

David


----------



## GuRu (Dec 16, 2009)

emydura said:


> Turning out to be a good reliable grower and flowerer. David


Congrats - thats not only a beautiful flower but also a well grown plant. :drool: :drool: :drool:
Unfortunately I wasn't successful with this species so far.   

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 16, 2009)

Wild shape as well...really cool!


----------



## Rick (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice:clap::clap:


----------



## callosum (Dec 17, 2009)

*yellow and line*

beautiful yellow and black line:rollhappy:


----------



## labskaus (Dec 17, 2009)

good photos, and a beautiful flower! I like that clear colour!


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Dec 17, 2009)

I know druyii by nature have smaller flower than other species. How big is the plant? Leaf span. Mine is approaching about 14-16"LS and two new growths. The leaf are about 2" wide. Just curious how close is mine to the flowering and if its going to take multiple clumps like villosum, esqurolei before it start to flower.


----------



## Paul (Dec 18, 2009)

wonderlen3000 said:


> I know druyii by nature have smaller flower than other species. How big is the plant? Leaf span. Mine is approaching about 14-16"LS and two new growths. The leaf are about 2" wide. Just curious how close is mine to the flowering and if its going to take multiple clumps like villosum, esqurolei before it start to flower.



It usually blooms on the first growth as the new growths are at least half mature. then it can make quickly massive clumps.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 18, 2009)

Wonderful plant and beautiful photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## emydura (Dec 18, 2009)

wonderlen3000 said:


> I know druyii by nature have smaller flower than other species. How big is the plant? Leaf span. Mine is approaching about 14-16"LS and two new growths. The leaf are about 2" wide. Just curious how close is mine to the flowering and if its going to take multiple clumps like villosum, esqurolei before it start to flower.



I have the same experience as Paul. Yours certainly sounds like it is big enough to flower. The LS of my flowering growth is 11", so yours is certainly bigger than mine. The small flower makes my plant look deceptively big. I grow mine in fairly bright light which you need to get it to flower. This would reduce the size of the growth.

I don't think you will have to wait too long to get it to flower. Best of luck

David


----------

